# Monitor erhält falsche Auflösung



## Meisterkleister (19. März 2014)

*Monitor erhält falsche Auflösung*

Moin,

Ich pack' das mal hier rein, keine Ahnung, ob das nun eher MontorGrafikkarte betrifft. 
Ich habe hier bei meinem Rechner die Grafikkarte getauscht und jetzt eine Nvidia GTX 560 drin. Jetzt ist es allerdings so, dass der Monitor nicht annähernd (also nicht ein paar Pixel Overscan) mehr den kompletten Desktop anzeigt und auch die falsche Auflösung meldet. D.h. wenn ich die native Auflösung einstelle (aber auch bei allen anderen!), ist es von der Größenordnung etwa so, wie wenn ich auf dem Fernseher ein 5:4 Bild auf dem 16:9 Fernseher nicht skalieren lasse. Je nach Einstellung meldet der Monitor übrigens falsche Auflösungen, etwa 1080i statt der 1920x1200.

In den Grafikoptionen habe ich schon ziemlich alles durchprobiert, ohne wirklichen Erfolg, ebenso bietet der Monitor anscheinend nichts relevantes an Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Derzeit verwende ich ein DVI auf HDMI-Kabel als Verbindung. Das einzige, was mir jetzt noch einfällt, wäre vielleicht, dass das Kabel ein Problem ist, allerdings hat die Grafikkarte nur einen Mini-HDMI-Ausgang und ich nur "normale" Kabel, also müsste ich extra eins kaufen, und das mache ich nur, wenn es auch einen gewissen Erfolg verspricht.

Hat sonst jemand noch eine Idee, was man probieren könnte?


----------



## xpSyk (19. März 2014)

Hast du GPU-Skalierung aktiviert?


----------



## Meisterkleister (19. März 2014)

*AW: Monitor erhält falsche Auflösung*

Das macht keinen Unterschied, Skalierung kann ich am Monitor umstellen und im Grafiktreiber und hatte ich auch schon probiert.

Habe gerade noch mal Monitortreiber und Grafiktreiber runtergehauen und neu installiert. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Monitor gut funktioniert, solange ich den Nvidia-Treiber nicht drauf habe, denn ab dem Zeitpunkt liefert die Grafikkarte wieder fälschlicher weise 1080p.


----------



## xActionx (19. März 2014)

*AW: Monitor erhält falsche Auflösung*

Versuch's doch mal mit nem älteren Treiber.


----------



## Meisterkleister (19. März 2014)

*AW: Monitor erhält falsche Auflösung*

Naja, das wäre jetzt schon sehr arges Rätsel raten, ob ich da einen Treiber erwische, bei dem dann zufällig die Ansteuerung des Monitors (oder woran es auch immer liegt) anders ist.

Gibt es denn ein Tool, mit dem man den Monitor besser/zuverlässiger einstellen kann, als per Treiber? Jedenfalls scheint da nicht die richtige Option vorhanden, oder sie wird nicht angenommen oder was auch immer.

Naja, jetzt kann ich mich immerhin entscheiden, ob ich etwas sehen will und nix spielen kann oder nix sehen kann und Spiele laufen


----------



## xpSyk (21. März 2014)

Hast du vieleicht mehrere passende Anschlüsse an der GraKa? Probiere mal alle durch.


----------



## Meisterkleister (21. März 2014)

*AW: Monitor erhält falsche Auflösung*

Danke für den Tipp, ich habe zwei DVI-Ausgänge, macht allerdings in dem Fall keinen Unterschied. Ich habe inzwischen einen alten (also noch älteren ) Monitor dranhängen, der funktioniert. Ich werde wohl mal einen Adapter oder ein anderes Kabel besorgen müssen. Sonst fällt mir jetzt nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Meisterkleister (2. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor erhält falsche Auflösung*

Tja, neues Kabel war raus geschmissenes Geld, das ist ein lange bekanntes Problem bei Nvidia, ich habe nur nach den falschen Begriffen gesucht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/187631-wenn-nvidia-den-monitor-als-tv-erkennt.html
Das hat geholfen.


----------

